# 8' track



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Does anyone still make the 8' lengths of track or is 5' the longest? I have aristo with split jaw now. Does the new Bachman matchup or do I need special adapter clamps? I'm looking at feisability of a spur to get to the garage so I don't have to manually carry, etc., but it may be 150-200 foot run.


----------



## fyrekop (Sep 20, 2011)

Mickey,
I was looking at 10' sections of Piko track from Wholesale Trains but the shipping costs would have doubled the price, since it would have to be shipped by a shipping company rather than UPS or FEDEX


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Piko does have 10' rail, but will not ship UPS.

We have 8 foot Aristo SS rail that will go UPS, we are very low or out of 8' brass.

Have a lot of AML brass flex track.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Mickey,
Is there a reason that you want longer length track?
I find shorter lengths handle expansion and contraction better, and tend to price everything 'by the foot' to get the best deal.
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Since I run dc fewer joints to solder, clamp, chase connection, etc. but yes, in the final analysis it is cost per foot. Measured it today and more like 300 feet one way so would have to back trains up or go to battery or something. Too much money to run two sets of track.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

300' is a long run just to move the trains out and back. Maybe we could help more if you gave us some more information.

How many trains do you have out to run in a typical session?

How long are they (how many cars)?

Is the trip out level or on a grade? 

If on a grade, how steep?

On my layout I typically run trains that are less than 15 cars long. It is about 150' from my garage, aka storage area, to the track. I have a garden cart that will hold about 15 cars and an engine. If I feel serious about having more trains out I can handle 3 on the layout with 2 passing sidings and the main. That usually works out to 3 or 4 round trips.

Most of the time I have only one train out. The way the weather has been this Spring I have rarely had even one out for the last month, with rain in the present and future forecasts.

If the cars are boxed this might be a typical load on my cart.










If they are loose this is how I move them. With a towel or some other padding on top of the first layer I can transport 16 cars in a trip.










This approach might not be practical if you run longer trains.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I built a car barn that holds 2 trains. It sits in the layout and I only carry the locos. Put the loco on the lead and back up, hook up and I'm ready to run.
Granted I have 2 dedicated trains, one freight and 1 passenger. I'm not set up for ops, I just let them run.
Wood strips or sheet metal flashing can be used for the hidden rails in the barn.
I was breaking to much stuff tucking cars under my arm taking them out side.
John


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

That's basically my issue. It's a pain to move stuff out and back so it doesn't get done often, which is ashame. I tried backing some cars in my tunnel and leaving them there thinking no sun, no rain, no work, no worries. Then found out cat and dogs would go in and look around, so I made a closure, but then I found snakes liked not having the cat and dogs going in, which is why they were probably going in, plus we have mud dobbers that built their nests even inside the passenger cars, not to mention the spider webs, humidity, toads, etc. I don't really think a train shed would really be any better. Plus breaking small detail parts on the engines and all the trips. If it becomes work, it doesn't get done as much, versus opening a window and getting going. I could have them at bench height and open a window, add a small bridge and go. Then make grade over the 300' with no issue. My biggest issue is existing concrete drive. I guess I could use a saw and score 2 parallel lines and recess the rails in the slits. Epoxy them down slightly below so tires driving over them would not create issues. Anyone ever do that?


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's my solution to a similar problem:










Admittedly, I live in a presumably "safe" neighborhood in a semi-rural area, but I think the design is pretty burglar-proof. I'm on a corner lot (the two white houses are accross the side street). The clear part is 1/8" sign-grade Lexan - pretty much bulletproof, with UV protection that comes with a ten-year guarantee. Not at expensive as you'd think. Cameras and monitor are pretty cheap, too, these days. And since the locos proudly carry the Cheektowaga Central paint scheme they'd be pretty hard to sell.

JackM


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

Treeman said:


> Piko does have 10' rail, but will not ship UPS.
> 
> We have 8 foot Aristo SS rail that will go UPS, we are very low or out of 8' brass.
> 
> Have a lot of AML brass flex track.


How many pieces of 8' brass do you have and what's cost?


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

300' of track work just to save carrying the trains is a lot, not to mention the expense. There has to be a better, cheaper and easier way.

With that being said, and while I only have 2 engines and 5 pieces of rolling stock at the moment, having to carry them to and from the layout is tedious and increases the chances of them being "accidentally damaged". I am also looking at ways to have a permanent "something" on the layout that will let me leave the trains out but also have them secure. I too live in a rural area; but wouldn't trust some of my neighbors if my life depended on it 

300' of track work just to save carrying the trains is a lot, not to mention the expense. There has to be a better, cheaper and easier way.

With that being said, and while I only have 2 engines and 5 pieces of rolling stock at the moment, having to carry them to and from the layout is tedious and increases the chances of them being "accidentally damaged". I am also looking at ways to have a permanent "something" on the layout that will let me leave the trains out but also have them secure. I too live in a rural area; but wouldn't trust some of my neighbors if my life depended on it 



> "...Mickey,
> I was looking at 10' sections of Piko track from Wholesale Trains but the shipping costs would have doubled the price, since it would have to be shipped by a shipping company rather than UPS or FEDEX..."


Wholesale Trains (aka Lantz Hobby Shop) is only an hour away from me and to be honest, I wouldn't order anything from them at all. While "some of their prices" may seem cheap, their "Shipping Policy" is criminal and they refuse to reveal the full cost until AFTER the order has been placed and shipped.

You might want to look at their "Return Policy" as well - essentially, you can't return anything really, at least not without being subjected to erroneous fees and stipulations they claim are manufacturers policy.

Basically, if you do use Whole Sale Trains - keep your fingers crossed, expect to pay outrageous and undisclosed shipping fees and hope like **** that you even get what you order.


----------



## mickey (Jan 28, 2009)

If I don't get shipping cost I don't order. Simple as that. If won't disclose then they have to be pulling fast one IMHO.


----------



## wombat457 (Jul 15, 2015)

mickey said:


> If I don't get shipping cost I don't order. Simple as that. If won't disclose then they have to be pulling fast one IMHO.


Absolutely ...


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

mickey said:


> How many pieces of 8' brass do you have and what's cost?


The 8' brass rail is gone. We have a good supply of 6' AML brass flex.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I found 2+ tubes of 8 foot Aristo rail, old stock $275 for 12 pieces.l


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I always used to buy 4'6" cases because they were just under the higher cost. To me 8ft was never cost effective if shipping was involved.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

You can buy AML flex track on our website and USE coupon code TRACK and get $25.00 off per box. AML has the best prices on brass and Aluminum track.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree, but their ties don't hold up as well as Aristo's did.


----------

